# Illustrator crashes when distilling PDF



## mspain77 (Jan 26, 2007)

I am trying to save an eps file as an Illustrator PDF so that I may send it to a client. Three times now it has crashed the app. right after asking for the PDF settings. I tried to save the EPS to AI first and then PDF, but it crashed upon saving to a different format there too. 
Any ideas? I'm kinda' pressed for time. Thanks guys. 
Natoyou'll probably have some good advice like always.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey there! Yeah, I've got a 2month old at home and so she's taking all my time so sorry for my late reply.

What types of images are in your illustrator file? I can only imagine you have some non CMYK tifs in your Illus file that are making it crash when you make a pdf.

Either that or you need to repair permissions. Let me know.


----------



## mspain77 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. No need to apologize for ANYTHING bro. Being a good daddy is priority #1.
It's a logo that I'm creating for a client, so it's all vector.
I've repaire permissions too.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 27, 2007)

Tell me more about your Illustrator file...


----------



## mspain77 (Jan 27, 2007)

Really basic vector. Nothing was imported. I type the name of the business and created outlines with my fonts. Everything is simple vector. LTR size layout, Show rulers, I 'selected all unused' swatches and deleted them. Everything is on the same layer. Nothing is hidden/locked. There are no masks/clipping paths/drop shadows of anything but straight simple vector. 820K. 
I was able to drag the EPS files (I started with an EPS, remember, not an AI) into Acrobat and use the crop tool and create a PDF, but I still want to figure out why this function isn't working.
If you like I could e-mail it to you so you can see. Like I said, really basic stuff.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 27, 2007)

Sure send me the file.

So you have multiple eps files placed in the illustrator file?


----------



## mspain77 (Jan 27, 2007)

No. When I created a new document and named and saved it for the first time I saved it as an Illustrator EPS as opposed to and AI file. The entire 8.5x11 document is itself an EPS, and everything inside of it was created using Illustrator tools.
I'll send it right now.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 27, 2007)

Have you tried saving it as an Illustrator (.ai) file and exporting a pdf from there?


----------



## mspain77 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yep. No good.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 29, 2007)

We resolved this question and so it can be closed...


----------



## rubaiyat (Mar 1, 2007)

Illustrator (.ai) is a pdf file, Adobe has moved on from .eps files. Everything is getting written in .pdf from now on.

You can try *printing* it to pdf, that effects a change and may clear out what is at fault.

Illustrator CS2 crashes a lot so I wouldn't go thinking that it is something you have done. However having said that it can be extremely picky with fonts, especially unmounted fonts, so that is somewhere you can start looking.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 1, 2007)

Yep, we already answered this one. Took a while...


----------

